# Hyzer's Easy Mode 29g



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I finished planting last night and figured I would give it a journal. It has new water parameters, new substrate, new scape, some new plants, and a much different location.

*29g Garage Sale Tank*

*Light*
-Finnex Fugeray 30", hanging
*Filter*
-Aquaclear 30 Powerhead w/ sponge intake
*Heater*
-150w Fluval M Series
*Substrate*
-Black Diamond sand
*Flora*
-Anubias
-Anubias petite
-Java moss
-Mini Pellia
-Java Fern narrow
-Crypt wendtii 
-Crypt wendtii brown
-Crypt parva
-Crypt willisii
-Crypt
*Fauna*
-RCS and Amano shrimp, MTS


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

We have an unexpected visitor!

This little guy somehow survived being shipped across the country in a plant package from Wasser. The package consisted of two plastic bags with plants and a wet paper towel... it was also shipped in cold weather. The package was also sitting on my porch for several hours while it was around 40 degrees.

What if it was one of his beautiful Rainbows??? An Endler would make more sense though.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks nice. lets us know how the fry does.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> looks nice. lets us know how the fry does.


Thank you, and I will. Obviously it is a survivor.:biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute on the fish! And nice filtration. I see it's similar to Thomas's cheap water filter method. Glad to see the two new journals up and running.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> We have an unexpected visitor!
> 
> This little guy somehow survived being shipped across the country in a plant package from Wasser. The package consisted of two plastic bags with plants and a wet paper towel... it was also shipped in cold weather. The package was also sitting on my porch for several hours while it was around 40 degrees.
> 
> What if it was one of his beautiful Rainbows??? An Endler would make more sense though.


Wow, fry? Shipped dry, and that cold? That's a true survivor. I was expecting some cherry shrimp to make the trip, but a fish... that's something.

Tank looks great! How does the water compare to Marina water?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Wow, fry? Shipped dry, and that cold? That's a true survivor. I was expecting some cherry shrimp to make the trip, but a fish... that's something.
> 
> Tank looks great! How does the water compare to Marina water?


Amazing, right? It seems to be swimming around just fine. Do you think it is an Endler? It is mostly transparent with a black-ish upper body.

The new tap water is a good bit softer with a lower PH. 
GH~5-6
KH~4
Ph~7


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a short visual update of my living room tank.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks a bit tiny/skinny to be an endler, but it's hard to say from the pics. An unhatched egg would have a much easier time surviving the journey dry(ish) than fry would, so I'd go with some sort of egglayer fry. Loving the scape!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

inka4041 said:


> Looks a bit tiny/skinny to be an endler, but it's hard to say from the pics. An unhatched egg would have a much easier time surviving the journey dry(ish) than fry would, so I'd go with some sort of egglayer fry. Loving the scape!


That makes sense. I have noticed a bit of green or blue in its eye and behind its gills. Doesn't seem like endler coloration. I snapped a few blurry pics last night and will post them when I get home. The little guy is very hard to take a picture of, but maybe one of you experts can help with an id.

By the way inka, your goby tank is inspiring. Such cool looking fish and a great scape for them.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy pic. Beleive it or not, this was the best of like 20. Any ideas?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am setting up a new tank just like this at the children's museum, except that I am using a 20 High, and I think I am going to use strictly crypts in it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Can't wait to find out what the fry is. Some of your fish (in my tanks) have exhibited some spawning behavior, for example the barbs and glolights. Also could be a forktail, although I have not seen any fry myself.
Tank looks great. In my experience it's easier to have non CO2 setups with softish water...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I am setting up a new tank just like this at the children's museum, except that I am using a 20 High, and I think I am going to use strictly crypts in it.


Nice. Once all those crypts fill in I will remove the stems on the right. They look out of place in this tank. 

One of these days I'm going to set up a riparium. I'll definitely be coming to you for supplies.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

First payday at the new job called for a tank related purchase.... or 25 of them. I added 20 Celestial Pearl Danios, 3 Amano Shrimp, 1 Brown Bristlenose Pleco, and 1 Assassin Snail to this tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The CPDs have colored up quit a bit since their first full day in this tank (yesterday). I'm looking forward to even more color in the next couple days. Even though they are hard to photograph with my camera, here is my first attempt.










This is the largest Amano. You can see its first molt in the above picture. I've never had shrimp this large and really enjoy watching them.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Happy New Year, and congrats on the improved cash flow!

Is the fry still around? I can spot some familiar snails...

OT - just came back from 3 weeks away and all the fish are still doing great!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Happy New Year, and congrats on the improved cash flow!
> 
> Is the fry still around? I can spot some familiar snails...
> 
> OT - just came back from 3 weeks away and all the fish are still doing great!


Happy New Year to you too man. 

The fry is most definitely still around. It is swimming around and eating like mad. Its behavior reminds me of guppies, but the probability of anything but an egg making it over here in a plant package seems slim. It is showing a lot of greenish blue coloration. We'll see I suppose. Luckily the CPDs don't mess with the little dude(tte) too much.

I'm glad that everyone in your tank is doing well. In a tank that big with so many shrimp they could probably go for months. 

How was your trip???


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Trip was awesome, just no snow. :confused1: Good to be away from the keyboard.

If the fry has a green irridescent stripe/eye, it's likely a WC Minnow. :fish:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Trip was awesome, just no snow. :confused1: Good to be away from the keyboard.
> 
> If the fry has a green irridescent stripe/eye, it's likely a WC Minnow. :fish:


That's a bingo. Definitely a White Cloud. I actually forgot you had those because the Pencilfish steal the show.

I said that I will stock a few of whatever type of fish the fry turns out to be. I'm actually really stoked it turns out to be a WC because I was contemplating stocking them anyways.

I'm glad you had a good time and got to see your family.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Your setup is great! I am starting a 29 gallon soon, and your work has inspired me. I actually found your Post on the "Black Diamond Sand Tanks" thread here at TPT, and I followed your signature to this journal. I'm subscribed!

I've been in the process of making mineralized topsoil, and I am going with the Black Diamond blasting abrasive for the cap. I'm hoping to have similar successes as you are having! Keep up the awesome work, and I look forward to seeing how your little WC survivor turns out.

Charlie


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have a beautiful tank. What is the plant that is in the pictures of your post on 12/26 its in the back of your 2nd pic and 4th picture shows alot more of it in the back?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

CAM6467 said:


> Your setup is great! I am starting a 29 gallon soon, and your work has inspired me. I actually found your Post on the "Black Diamond Sand Tanks" thread here at TPT, and I followed your signature to this journal. I'm subscribed!
> 
> I've been in the process of making mineralized topsoil, and I am going with the Black Diamond blasting abrasive for the cap. I'm hoping to have similar successes as you are having! Keep up the awesome work, and I look forward to seeing how your little WC survivor turns out.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie. The blasting sand is working out quite well. I didn't go with dirt, but instead put a few Jobe's sticks under the crypts (only major root feeders) and they are starting to fill in nicely.

The minnow is doing well, still flailing around the surface as usual. It does just fine when competing with CPDs and large shrimp for food.



GMYukonon24s said:


> You have a beautiful tank. What is the plant that is in the pictures of your post on 12/26 its in the back of your 2nd pic and 4th picture shows alot more of it in the back?


Myriophyllum mattogrossense. I actually took it out of this tank because it didn't fit well with the crypts. I couldn't get rid of it altogether so I decided to incorporate it in to my 40g dutch tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I decided to turn this in to a crypt jungle. The willisii and parva foreground had a couple months to fill out in my high light tank. I'd be happy if they stay even half as healthy as they were in there.

I'm glad the hydrocotyle is gone from both tanks now.:icon_smil Just never seemed to work for me.

Hopefully the wentii grows large enough to cover the powerhead/filter in the right corner. It seems to be filling in somewhat quickly.

The CPDs were being shy tonight.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Really liking what you did with the tank, Hyzer. Any clue on the fry yet? I like how you hid the heater, it is barely noticeable.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Really liking what you did with the tank, Hyzer. Any clue on the fry yet? I like how you hid the heater, it is barely noticeable.


I'm working under the assumption that it is a White Cloud. It is getting pretty big, but doesn't have any red coloration or anything yet so I'm not completely sure.

The anubias flower is apparently delicious:



















Here is the "laying down on the couch" view:










Then a closer look:










I really like how easy this tank is since I got a glass top. Almost no evaporation and the water stays clean despite infrequent changes.

The CPDs are coming out from their crypt jungle more often so viewing is a lot of fun.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I love your plant choice. For a low tech set-up this is impressive. Inspiring, i say!


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

What is all that java fern tied to? I never really saw a thick growth from mine, made me sad. I hoped to make it as nice looking as yours.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> I'm working under the assumption that it is a White Cloud. It is getting pretty big, but doesn't have any red coloration or anything yet so I'm not completely sure.


Here is a baby WCM from my 36gal journal...

Tank looks great. You are doing great with low tech as well. Hope things are going well for you my friend! roud:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

synaethetic said:


> Beautiful tank! I love your plant choice. For a low tech set-up this is impressive. Inspiring, i say!


I appreciate it syna. If I start up another tank soon it will be low light as well. My high light CO2 40g is just... frustrating.



mattycakesclark said:


> What is all that java fern tied to? I never really saw a thick growth from mine, made me sad. I hoped to make it as nice looking as yours.


Those branches sticking out are one piece of manzy and the needle java is tied to the base of it. I'm willing to bet that it has attached to the wood by now though. To be fair, not much of what you see is new growth. I grew out that clump in this tank:












Wasserpest said:


> Here is a baby WCM from my 36gal journal...
> 
> Tank looks great. You are doing great with low tech as well. Hope things are going well for you my friend! roud:


It sure looks similar to that. Now it is larger than almost all of the CPDs. Almost time to get it some "family". I vote for an update on your 36 btw.

I'm adjusting to the area, slowly... but surely. Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I added a bit of red to this tank.




























Thanks mordalphus!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Some growth, nice and slow.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I added 9 beckford's pencilfish to this tank yesterday. They are a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The pencils seem to be doing quite well in this tank. Their addition has made the CPDs much more active. I was worried they would be hiding in the jungle forever.

I'm getting better with the manual mode on my point n shoot, but failed to get a clear picture of the fish. Just need to adjust the shutter speed I think. I ran out of time before the light flipped off tonight, so hopefully I can upload some fish pics tomorrow night.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Might consider pushing that Anubias in the front L back into the wood in the midground range area...then allow some of the smaller crypts to snake over that way. Sees this would manage the scape well and not lose any species/biomass you already have.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow this is a very nice tank!
slow grower, less maintenance
a dream tank to me!

do you have any problem with the moss?
i mean if some of them got loose it will spread everywhere like what happened in my tank back then


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Good-looking scape, love how the parva is slowing creeping around.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> I'm getting better with the manual mode on my point n shoot, but failed to get a clear picture of the fish. Just need to adjust the shutter speed I think. I ran out of time before the light flipped off tonight, so hopefully I can upload some fish pics tomorrow night.


Pencils are among the easier to shoot fish, since they move - stay still for a couple of seconds - move - etc. Use the camera flash, and hold the camera at a slight angle to the glass (point upwards perhaps) to move the reflections off center. Also go as close to the glass as possible, use telephoto setting (if that lets you focus close), and macro mode (of course). For shutter speed, use the fastest flash sync speed possible - usually 1/125s. Play around with the aperture, a smaller one (= higher number) will result in more depth of field, which isn't always that necessary with the smaller P&S sensors. If your camera lets you turn off autofocus you can pre-focus and then get the best focus by moving the camera back and forth. This avoids some of the shutter lag due to the slow AF in dim light.

And I agree with Tom - time to sell some of the Anubias, and perhaps Java Fern. Tank looks great though, excellent fish choice!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Might consider pushing that Anubias in the front L back into the wood in the midground range area...then allow some of the smaller crypts to snake over that way. Sees this would manage the scape well and not lose any species/biomass you already have.


Agreed. This is my next project. There are some crypts in the shaded area and it would be nice to get them growing. It was hard to squeeze everything in such a skinny tank, but a bit of shuffling will help a lot. Greatly appreciate the advice.



ikuzo said:


> wow this is a very nice tank!
> slow grower, less maintenance
> a dream tank to me!
> 
> ...


Thank you ikuzo. Very little maintenance and my favorite to look at. There is a reason this is in the living room and not my cave. Now that you mention it, it's probably about time to squeeze some mulm from the sponge.

There is a bit of flow near the java moss branch. I just put the net "down stream", trim, and let the clippings go straight in to the net. I miss some, but they just get lost behind the clump of fern. I think I actually have some moss balls back there I should do something with.



vincenz said:


> Good-looking scape, love how the parva is slowing creeping around.


Thanks! It's a mix of parva and willisii.



Wasserpest said:


> Pencils are among the easier to shoot fish, since they move - stay still for a couple of seconds - move - etc. Use the camera flash, and hold the camera at a slight angle to the glass (point upwards perhaps) to move the reflections off center. Also go as close to the glass as possible, use telephoto setting (if that lets you focus close), and macro mode (of course). For shutter speed, use the fastest flash sync speed possible - usually 1/125s. Play around with the aperture, a smaller one (= higher number) will result in more depth of field, which isn't always that necessary with the smaller P&S sensors. If your camera lets you turn off autofocus you can pre-focus and then get the best focus by moving the camera back and forth. This avoids some of the shutter lag due to the slow AF in dim light.
> 
> And I agree with Tom - time to sell some of the Anubias, and perhaps Java Fern. Tank looks great though, excellent fish choice!


That is exactly the photography advice I was looking for. I actually used some of your comments from another thread to get comfortable shooting in manual mode.

I just spent the last hour rinsing, separating, then planting little bits of glosso in my 40. I don't have enough time to get some good pics before the light goes off. Tomorrow night I will try your recommendations.

I could send you some of the Java Fern and Anubias. I know those are two plants that you need more of.:hihi:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

By the way Wasser, the "cross country Christmas surprise" fry is larger than most of my CPDs now. I'll try my best to get a picture of it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Can't be fry anymore... so did it turn into a nice minnow? :fish:

So weird that I don't get any fry in my tanks, and I send plants to someone else and it turns out there are eggs floating around everywhere.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems like a 29 gallon would be a hard size to work with but you have a really nice layout. I like the low maintenance aspect too, it's what I'm going for with my 20 gallon. What's the grassy looking plant in the back left?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

thesawguy said:


> It seems like a 29 gallon would be a hard size to work with but you have a really nice layout. I like the low maintenance aspect too, it's what I'm going for with my 20 gallon. What's the grassy looking plant in the back left?


The size is hard to work with, especially when it comes to the clump of plants on the left. The top left is needle leaf java fern.

Tried to get some fish pics tonight after messing with the settings of my camera for a while. Battery ran out after the first few shots.:icon_twis


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

I am "green" with envy of your tank! Get it? Green!.... Your tank has some very green plants!.... I slay myself.:hihi: But no, seriously, flippin nice tank. With all those slow growing plants, you must have some amazing patience skills; specially since its low light/no CO2 and such. Oh and what did you mount the java fern on?.... just wondering.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> I am "green" with envy of your tank! Get it? Green!.... Your tank has some very green plants!.... I slay myself.:hihi: But no, seriously, flippin nice tank. With all those slow growing plants, you must have some amazing patience skills; specially since its low light/no CO2 and such. Oh and what did you mount the java fern on?.... just wondering.


 Thanks, I like your low light 29 too. I tied the ferns to the wood with fishing line or thread, can't remember. I'm going to be pulling them off to rearrange soon.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I used the focus lock and had some better luck tonight, but still can't get clear pics. When I have my ISO up high, the pictures are less blurry but they still turn out very grainy. When it is low, the pics are not grainy but blurry. The only shutter speed adjustment I found is to slow it down for long exposure shots. Even if I point he camera at an angle, the flash will reflect off the back glass panel. At least they are great to look at in person.:icon_mrgr


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is awesome! It's pretty amzing you grew all that with that $32 light fixture.



Hyzer said:


>


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> This is awesome! It's pretty amzing you grew all that with that $32 light fixture.


Thanks hydro. This is definitely a budget tank. I even got the CPDs at 2 bucks a pop from my LFS.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Love this tank! Looks great and no CO2 or expensive filter or lights. I'm inspired to set up my 29g in a similar fashion. Thanks!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Can't be fry anymore... so did it turn into a nice minnow? :fish:


It is still not showing any color. Actually looks almost yellow to me, but that might just be the light. I've been looking at pictures of other young white clouds and I'm just not sure. It seems to be healthy and holding it's own with tank mates. Even after tonight's photo session, I still have nothing but blurry pictures of it. :angryfire


wabisabi said:


> Love this tank! Looks great and no CO2 or expensive filter or lights. I'm inspired to set up my 29g in a similar fashion. Thanks!


Appreciate it, wabisabi. My high light/CO2 attempt at a dutch tank is just giving me headaches. This tank is much easier (hence the title). The light at that height seems to be just perfect for a tank this size. Only algae is some green spot on the glass which needs to be wiped monthly.

I followed everyone's advice and gave the front row of crypts some more light on the left. Just had to wedge the anubias behind the first branch and push things back. You are right Wasser, I do need to sell some needle java off.










I'm not very happy with how the wendtii is growing, despite having the most fert sticks under them. Somewhere down the line I might think about replacing them.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Not much to update on the appearance of the tank. Just thought I'd share a picture of the mystery fish that made it's way across the country in a plant package six months ago. Sorry about the blurry pick, but it's actually the best of the few I snapped. Double fin up top and some yellow coloration.....


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful tank!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Very endearing. 
I love the mystery fry!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Well I'll be. That is no minnow.

My guess would be a female P. furcatus. Does it have blue eyes? Mine look a bit more stretched, but that could develop with age.

The Blue Eyes I got from Rachel were really too small to breed back then. I thought. Plus up to date I have never seen fry. Sure the adults could have eaten them, but then there is always a bunch of Endlers that just "hatched" and they don't bother them at all. 

Cool!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

salmon said:


> beautiful tank!


Thanks



limeslide said:


> Beautiful! Very endearing.
> I love the mystery fry!


Appreciate it. It has been cool to watch it grow.



Wasserpest said:


> Well I'll be. That is no minnow.
> 
> My guess would be a female P. furcatus. Does it have blue eyes? Mine look a bit more stretched, but that could develop with age.
> 
> ...


Yes, they eyes are getting more blue over time. After looking at pics of your Blue Eyes and others online, I think it looks similar but is shaped strangely. Have any pics of your females?

It's funny how I shrugged the possibility of it being a P. furcatus off. Just amazing how it made it in a package of plants wrapped in towels (right?). You have some mad shipping skills my friend. And no, you can't have it back.:flick:



Wasserpest said:


> ...The Blue Eyes I got from Rachel....


I had to read this like three times before I stopped thinking about my blue-eyed Rachel. Are you talking about the breeder on this forum, MsJ I think? If so, I may need to give this one some mates.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> Yes, they eyes are getting more blue over time. After looking at pics of your Blue Eyes and others online, I think it looks similar but is shaped strangely. Have any pics of your females?
> 
> It's funny how I shrugged the possibility of it being a P. furcatus off. Just amazing how it made it in a package of plants wrapped in towels (right?). You have some mad shipping skills my friend. And no, you can't have it back.:flick:


I assume it shipped as an egg...right? Don't think fry could make it alive that dry. The question is, where did the egg come from. Must have been from the lil females. Somehow. Very strange.

I have to dig for a picture of a female, I'll post it in a couple of days.



Hyzer said:


> I had to read this like three times before I stopped thinking about my blue-eyed Rachel. Are you talking about the breeder on this forum, MsJ I think? If so, I may need to give this one some mates.


Lol!!! Yeah, THAT Rachel. :wink: I love the furcatus, well you saw them in my tank. Very lively, friendly, colorful. Definitely a nice addition to any tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Not much change with this slow-growing tank. I have a better tool for taking fish pics though. Best I can do (for now) without a remote flash.


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice tank, any idea about what the mystery fry turned out to be?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

garloki72 said:


> Nice tank, any idea about what the mystery fry turned out to be?


Think it is a female P. furcatus, but the fins don't match some pics I've seen.

I will try to get a good pic of her today so we can settle this once and for all.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's the P. furcatus (I think):



















And some others:


----------



## robb.ferg (Aug 19, 2012)

those are not furcata rainbows... furcata have yellow fins and blue eyes.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

robb.ferg said:


> those are not furcata rainbows... furcata have yellow fins and blue eyes.


Yeah, that is what has me scratching my head. The eye is a bit blue when the light reflects the right way but the fins don't seem right.

Any idea what it is?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting. My female furcatas have very blue-ringed eyes, a yellow dorsal fin (the smaller fin on the back that is closer to the head), and the area where the anal fin is attached is yellow-ish too.

Frontal flash might make them look a bit different (color-less) compared to lighting from above.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Interesting. My female furcatas have very blue-ringed eyes, a yellow dorsal fin (the smaller fin on the back that is closer to the head), and the area where the anal fin is attached is yellow-ish too.
> 
> Frontal flash might make them look a bit different (color-less) compared to lighting from above.


 This one definitely does not look like yours or any other beautiful furctas I've seen pictures of. I just guessed it was that species because it has a slightly blue eye and the egg or fry came from your tank. Weird.


Hyzer said:


>


 So can anyone ID this?


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, beautiful tank! And I love the story of the mystery fry. Any chance its an Emerald Eye Rasbora? It looks a lot like mine. Kindof colourless, but the eyes glow when the light hits. The fin looks a bit different though in that picture.

Here's a pic I found online (not mine)


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

Another great tank Sir! Still up?

I'm not stalking you I swear! haha


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

etk300ex said:


> Another great tank Sir! Still up?
> 
> I'm not stalking you I swear! haha


Yup it's still up, but not as nice as it once was. I need to clean it up a bit and add an air stone. Not much oxygenation with little surface movement.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I still have no idea where this fish came from or what species it is. Here are a couple pics from tonight. It should be about 2 years old now. Some sort of minnow? Any ideas?


----------



## mossback (Aug 12, 2010)

Too many dorsal fins to be a minnow, so some sort of blue-eye still has to be the best guess. Maybe a sub-adult female? With that prominent lateral stripe fading as she matures?


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

I love your tank! its a lot like mine

what are your params?
what do you dose and how often?



your needle leaf java fern looks great! i should really switch my regular java fern to needle leaf


----------



## DanielleE (Sep 24, 2012)

The mystery fish vaguely reminds me of a Madagascar Rainbow, though I'm not sure quite how likely that is. Regardless, it's a pretty fish with a very beautiful home!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

mossback said:


> Too many dorsal fins to be a minnow, so some sort of blue-eye still has to be the best guess. Maybe a sub-adult female? With that prominent lateral stripe fading as she matures?


They are getting the pretty darn close in the fish section. Leaning towards a bluefin killi, but it just doesn't have much color, the caudal fin looks off, and mine seems to have both a dorsal and adipose fin.http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5060881#post5060881



thebuddha said:


> I love your tank! its a lot like mine
> 
> what are your params?
> what do you dose and how often?
> ...


Thanks buddha. I haven't tested anything other than TDS in this tank for a couple years. TDS is 115 -140 depending on how recently I did a water change. I don't dose nutrients other than fish/shrimp food but I probably should because I get some algae and growth isn't that healthy. There are some bits of Jobe's Fern sticks way down in the substrate.

I yanked all the needle java fern a couple months ago to see if I can get the bolbitis and anubias going instead. There was just way too much of it. Part of me regrets it because it was the focal point of the tank.



DanielleE said:


> The mystery fish vaguely reminds me of a Madagascar Rainbow, though I'm not sure quite how likely that is. Regardless, it's a pretty fish with a very beautiful home!


Thanks Danielle. When I compare it to pics of the Mad. Rainbow I can see similarities but just not a match.

I'm working on getting the plants in this tank healthy again. When the bulb burned out on my fixture a few months ago I opted to buy a Finnex Fugeray instead of another T5HO bulb. The plants are recovering nicely and I'm really impressed with the Fugeray.

I'm going to add a traditional air powered sponge filter in preparation for turning this in to a shrimp (Cherry and Amano) only tank. The shrimp game is calling.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Scrimpin*

It's been a while since my last general update. Removing the huge fern really took away from the look, but everything is still healthy. 

A few hardware updates:

-Replaced the Hydrofarm T5HO with a Fugeray when the bulb burned out a few months ago. Hanging it was interesting, heh. 
-Added a heater controller because I liked it in my 40g and it gives me peace of mind. 
-Removed the mini Koralia and added another sponge filter (this time air powered) in preparation for shrimp.










O.G. Amano









A couple fauna updates:

-Moved my mystery fish to the 40g. It seems to be enjoying bossing the Rasboras and Neons around. It was the last remaining fish in this tank for a reason.:icon_twis
*-Finally started on my Cherry colony!* Thank you Fdsh5.










Hygro. Compact continues to intrigue me. In my 40g high light CO2, it was big and bushy with wavy inconsistent leaves. In my 8 gallon med light tank it had small red leaves. In this tank it has taken on an almost brown color with medium sized leaves.










My long term goal for this tank is a thriving Cherry colony. I want to get some experience with culling and selective breeding and I figure this is the best way to start.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

A very inspired budget tank! I have a mistery fish came out of java moss too, growing and hatch just in my cool temp rcs tank. It turned out to be a rainbow though!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

*Foreground plants*

Hello,

I really like your tank! I am planning almost the same set up in an 80 gallon tank. Can ypu please tell me what plants you have in the foreground. Per your thread you don't dose anything correct? I am impressed with your results.

Regards,

Erick


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

erimar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really like your tank! I am planning almost the same set up in an 80 gallon tank. Can ypu please tell me what plants you have in the foreground. Per your thread you don't dose anything correct? I am impressed with your results.
> 
> ...


Thanks erimar. The foreground is primarily Crypt. parva. 

I broke up a few Jobe's fern sticks and put them in the substrate maybe a year ago. Besides that, I just add small portions of various shrimp foods once or twice a week.

For something like this, sticking to the lower end of light intensity and putting a lid on the tank are most important. I don't get the most healthy or fast growth but it works for me.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for the Advice! Why it's important to keep the tank cover?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

erimar said:


> Thank you for the Advice! Why it's important to keep the tank cover?


Less evaporation -> fewer top offs -> more consistent water params, also diffuses light a bit

The cover is a major factor in keeping this tank easy for me. It is optional though. I prefer an open top for my 40g because I'm doing weekly water changes anyways.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the long background plant?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

BulletToothBoris said:


> What is the long background plant?


It's some fairly ragged Bolbitis. I've never been able to give up on this plant even though it doesn't grow well with the low nutrient levels and light in this tank. Grows like a weed in my 40g but never seem to fit well.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello, I hope you are doing great. Any new updates & pictures


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyzer said:


> I used the focus lock and had some better luck tonight, but still can't get clear pics. When I have my ISO up high, the pictures are less blurry but they still turn out very grainy. When it is low, the pics are not grainy but blurry. The only shutter speed adjustment I found is to slow it down for long exposure shots. Even if I point he camera at an angle, the flash will reflect off the back glass panel. At least they are great to look at in person.


Hyzer, I've just found my way over here from your 40 Breeder Log, which I've been following, and loving, for quite a while. You are right about the bind of aquarium photography being adequate light. What seems like good light to the eye is just not up to the job of making a good image. 

There was a discussion at the Aquatic Photography Forum a while back on this issue, and one member posted this excellent summary of an inexpensive aquarium flash photo setup. The cost was $170 back in 2009. 

All the best.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris Noto said:


> Hyzer, I've just found my way over here from your 40 Breeder Log, which I've been following, and loving, for quite a while. You are right about the bind of aquarium photography being adequate light. What seems like good light to the eye is just not up to the job of making a good image.
> 
> There was a discussion at the Aquatic Photography Forum a while back on this issue, and one member posted this excellent summary of an inexpensive aquarium flash photo setup. The cost was $170 back in 2009.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for the advice Chris. I've figured out how to work my D40 a bit since I was struggling last year. I appreciate you taking interest in my tinkering.

A couple changes are coming to this tank next week:

The Cherries are just kind of surviving and not reproducing. I came to the conclusion that my sponge filters are just not cutting it. Something is building up, and I don't want to be doing frequent water changes on this tank. I think running it through a few different types of media will help. I purchased an Aquaclear 50 because they have been solid for me in the past and offer good filtration on a budget. I'll put a sponge on the inlet to keep it shrimp safe.

Plant growth has been slow and ugly, especially for the crypts. Yesterday I pulled the trigger on a Harris 9296 regulator for $50 on ehay, a 5 lb. aluminum CO2 cylinder, and a Burkert 6011 solenoid. I have an extra Swagelok metering valve from my other post body. I'll visit my local hydraulic shop on my lunch break this week to get all the fittings. I'm going to use my old Atomizer to mist. Since the single Fugeray won't put a high demand on CO2, I should keep CO2 levels shrimp safe (possibly beneficial?) and avoid the seltzer water look.

Even though none of these improvements were costly, the Fugeray, filter, and pressurized CO2 takes away from my initial budget "easy mode" intentions for this tank. It was nice to know I could do it, but if I'm able, why not provide optimal conditions for my plants and shrimp?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Hyzer said:


> This one definitely does not look like yours or any other beautiful furctas I've seen pictures of. I just guessed it was that species because it has a slightly blue eye and the egg or fry came from your tank. Weird.
> So can anyone ID this?


Try and post pics of this fish over on rainbow-fish.org, in the identification section. It really looks like a female rainbow to me, maybe Chilatherina sp? The resident experts should be able to guide you.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

wabisabi said:


> Try and post pics of this fish over on rainbow-fish.org, in the identification section. It really looks like a female rainbow to me, maybe Chilatherina sp? The resident experts should be able to guide you.


Thanks for the help. Unfortunately I moved her to the 40g and she jumped a few months ago.

I'm definitely feeling more positive about this tank. The Cherries are finally reproducing and I haven't found any casualties in a while. I watched the large female Amano actively chase and injure Cherries during feeding time so I put the pair in my 40g. The HOB filter also helps a ton with water quality, flow, and surface agitation.

I have CO2 set very low and am running it 24/7. It's just a slight mist but I've kept the light intensity low and have seen very healthy new growth. Especially the moss and anubias petite. I might bump up the CO2 very slightly to ensure it's getting over to the Crypts on the other side of the tank.

My wife helped me make a black skirt for the stand out of some black suit fabric. Bit of sewing and magnets to hold it on. It makes the whole thing much easier to look at.

Here's a quick picture from last night. I had just trimmed off a bunch of old unhealthy leaves. I'll update as things get going. Hopefully I can get a few more years of enjoyment out of this one.


----------

